# How big is your wine collection (round 2)



## skiboarder72 (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright well me being newbie back in the day, I thought I was tough stuff with 40 bottles in my wine cellar. Well since then I've built a new wine cellar and have started filling it. 







I guess last time I underestimated everyone on here. So here again is a quick survey on how many bottles of wine you have in your total collection! Happy voting!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2011)

This will be interesting to see the difference from the last one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flem (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll bet I know who the 1155+ is.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 26, 2011)

Just short of 100, but with the 21 gallons going right now, that is soon to change. Plus another 5 gallons of skeeter pee ready to start. It might take a few more batches, but I'll catch your numbers Wade! Or atleast have fun trying.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2011)

I think Tom may always be the winner on this. Im around 995 right now but would be in that next bracket easily if I got off my butt and started bottling. I have a few batches down there from 2009 and many early 2010.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 27, 2011)

Collect wine? Strange concept. I thought you were supposed to drink it?


----------



## rocket man (Jan 27, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> Collect wine? Strange concept. I thought you were supposed to drink it?



I agree Larry. I have a hard time not drinking mine but I'm getting better than when I first started a little over a year ago. Now I try to do some quick drinkers like the Island mist kits along with my regular kits or fruit batches. I can drink the Island mist ones while I'm waiting for the others to age. 
Oh, and by the way I have 186 bottles presently and 31 gallons in carboys. I know it pales in comparison to most others around here but I'm slowly growing.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 27, 2011)

I unfortunately had to vote in the first catregory to be honest, however I do have a modest 65-70 gallons in various stages in carboys. If it were all bottled I could move up a few categories. I'll be bottling end of March in anticipation of Chilean juices being available in April.


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright who is in competition with Tom??????????? I see there are two people with 1155+ category.


----------



## Flem (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie said:


> Alright who is in competition with Tom??????????? I see there are two people with 1155+ category.



He told me at lunch two weeks ago!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie said:


> Alright who is in competition with Tom??????????? I see there are two people with 1155+ category.



I would say that would be Good Ole Dan......I have high hopes for this summer, however I don't think I'll reach the 1000 bottle mark for quite a while. I would be happy to be able to achieve and maintain a 300-400 mark.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Jan 27, 2011)

This time last year I had just bottled my first batch... over the summer we were up over 100 bottles... during the year we probably made 200+.... at the moment we have 3 bottles that we made left and 10 store bought bottles.

This year will be different though.... yea... this year.... =)


----------



## CoachPieps (Jan 27, 2011)

I have about 300 in my invertory....


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2011)

OMG 
I see there 2 others that have a big collection (1150+)in their cellar


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie said:


> Alright who is in competition with Tom??????????? I see there are two people with 1155+ category.



Yea. WHO ?

come out, come out, whoever you are!


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2011)

Now it is up to 3????????????? I'm having a hard time believing that there are two others making just as much or more than Tom.


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it is not me I have over 100 on the rack and 30 gal bulkageing and I keep making Skeeter pee and bottling it but it goes out the door as fast I make it. I made the mistake of giving it out at work for Christmas and now they keep coming back for more. (just kidding I love it that they keep coming back).. I get to keep making it which is the fun of it and they actually like someting I make. I have changed a few minds about home made wine.. hehehe Thaks to all of you that have helpend me along the way!!!


----------



## mrzazz (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 200... but I do have 20 gallons in carboys


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2011)

KevininPa said:


> Presently I have around 1450 bottles, with 150 being commercial wines.
> Wine presently not bottled from multiple vintages currently in barrels, kegs or carboys would give me another 1500.



Good lord man are you a winery... haha 3000 bottles of wine...??? You will never be thirsty..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2011)

Somewhere over 1200 bottled and the equivalent of over 500 bottles in carboys. Keeping in mind I only make 5-7 gallon batches, my inventory is very diverse. Whats really cool the university in town here served my wine at Mass this past weekend.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2011)

I understand it must be from Grapes only right?


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2011)

FYI
I have 100+ cases full NOT counting whats on the rackS. Now are we also counting the 28 carboys aging as well


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Have just over 100 bottles and 5 six gallon carboys ( 180 bottles) aging.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2011)

Naw, we were just adding in what's aging for sheets and giggles


----------



## Dugger (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 500 and that's my limit and from here on just trying to stay there.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2011)

I have always found those that had to talk about how "big" theirs is suffer from small "cellar" syndrome...........


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have always found those that had to talk about how "big" theirs is suffer from small "cellar" syndrome...........



you'll catch up soon enough


----------



## tonyt (Jan 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have always found those that had to talk about how "big" theirs is suffer from small "cellar" syndrome...........



Same guys that drive sports cars and Hummers.


----------



## Flem (Jan 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Somewhere over 1200 bottled and the equivalent of over 500 bottles in carboys. Keeping in mind I only make 5-7 gallon batches, my inventory is very diverse. Whats really cool the university in town here served my wine at Mass this past weekend.



So that's how you get all that wine. With your church contact, "Someone" is converting water into wine.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have always found those that had to talk about how "big" theirs is suffer from small "cellar" syndrome...........



U talking from EXPERIENCE ? ? ?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2011)

He he he he........


----------



## lloyd (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, now there 4 I'm about at 40 with 6 gal of orange/pineapple and 6 gal of just pineapple in primary. if you had a lot I could see how you could monitor the way thae change with age.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 28, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Same guys that drive sports cars and Hummers.



But I've only got 3 bottles of wine in my "collection". Soon to be down to 2 bottles.


----------



## Rock (Jan 28, 2011)

I have around 200 bottles plus 3-30 gallon barrels full.2-15 gallon barrels full. 
2-15 gallon demis.3-5gallon carboys,1-6 gallon carboy,o yea and some others as well.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Jan 28, 2011)

KevininPa said:


> What's wrong with sports cars?



Wait I thought you said sports cars? Why a picture of Fords then? =)


----------



## Jify (Jan 28, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Wait I thought you said sports cars? Why a picture of Fords then? =)





Zing!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

Dang both of those cars are pretty dang hot!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2011)

*As long as were showing off......*

2004 Honda S2000


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

Come on Mike that picture looks like it just came out of a magazine!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this any better?


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Is this any better?



Oh Mike did you take one out for a test drive?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome picture Mike. Guess you were right earlier now take care of that hole in your pocket.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2011)

Ha! She's all mine and she's all paid for!.


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Ha! She's all mine and she's all paid for!.



Well since she is all paid for drive on up here to PA and lunch with all of us sometime.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2011)

Ha!

That baby would melt in the snow...... :>

Bought it new in Nov 03'. It only has 26K on it. Always garaged. Had the top down on it today. It feels like Spring outside!


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Ha!
> 
> That baby would melt in the snow...... :>
> 
> Bought it new in Nov 03'. It only has 26K on it. Always garaged. Had the top down on it today. It feels like Spring outside!



oh sure go ahead rub it in since we can't seem to get out of he 20's


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> 2004 Honda *2S*000



Are you sure you own that?? Usually people that own something would know how to spell it or is that some custom version of it specially made for you???


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll put myself in the sports car group too with my 2006 BMW Z4s 












On a more serious note: looks like everyone got a bunch of wine! I love looking at the stats on this stuff!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh geez.....

Must a been that Ice Wine I was drinking.......



Wade E said:


> Are you sure you own that?? Usually people that own something would know how to spell it or is that some custom version of it specially made for you???


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait a minute, those look like they came out of a magazine or something......

OK I guess you can get by with posting these since you took them!



skiboarder72 said:


> I'll put myself in the sports car group too with my 2006 BMW Z4s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kevin,

It will go from 0 to TROUBLE in nothing flat!:<



KevininPa said:


> Nice looking car Mike. I bet it moves pretty quick.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 29, 2011)

skiboarder72 said:


> I'll put myself in the sports car group too with my 2006 BMW Z4s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow-If you ever visit the Buffalo NY area I would like you to take some pictures of my Fiero. Your pictures are just amazing. 
Larry


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, must say you are great with a cam!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (Jan 29, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Is this any better?



I wanna grow up to be Mike.


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

the only difference between a man and a boy is the cost of his toys


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2011)

tonyt said:


> I wanna grow up to be Mike.



Ahh you might want to rethink that idea. When the old manisn't making wine he's always on vacation strolling around wineries and when he does go to work he's strolling on the internet. Is that really the kind of life you want?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2011)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy..........


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2011)

Mike,
I didn't know you stutter,,,


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Ahh you might want to rethink that idea. When the old manisn't making wine he's always on vacation strolling around wineries and when he does go to work he's strolling on the internet. Is that really the kind of life you want?



This sounds an awful lot like what my retirement plans are. Three months from today and counting.


----------



## Vanterax (Feb 3, 2011)

I had about 130 bottles. I was only 1.5 years into this hobby and I was starting to get some really good results from the first batch after some good aging.

Then I moved across the country. The moving company was going to charge me way too much to handle the bottles. Gave it all away to friends. Broke my heart.

Now I'm starting from scratch again. I'm back at 0 bottles.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Feb 3, 2011)

lets see.... 9.5 gallons plus two bottles... so like 49 but i gave 3 away... so 46. yup. guess i know what i need to do more of come spring.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 5, 2011)

After superbowl tomarrow, I might be down to about 20 or 30 bottles. I have 20 gallons on third or fourth racking, but not aged by any stretch. I think I might be forced to buy wine end of this month.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

Can I modify my answer? I now have 10 cases in bottles and another 60 gallons in carboys. I originally answered the lowest amount since it asked in collection.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Doug, 

What, you don't want to be low man on the totem pole?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Doug,
> 
> What, you don't want to be low man on the totem pole?



Well to be fair, it did ask how many bottles in collection. I've been getting ready for Chilean juices so I'm starting to stock pile. I think I have enough carboys that will be empty that I can still let my California Red's age in the carboys.

The bad part is once it hit's bottles it's considered fair game. Guess I need more carboys.....


off to search craigs list now...............


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

You need more carboys!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> You need more carboys!



I do... I really really do. I'll be picking up a minimum of 2 the begining of March and will keep saving from there. Maybe Dan can get me a 3 for $50 deal he keeps speaking of.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

I just passed up a craigs list deal of 17.50 each for 5 gal. Unless they're under 10.00 for 5 gal I'm not buying anymore. I will still go after 3, 6 or 7 gallons though for $15.00.


----------

